# Mapei Opticolor Stain Free Grout



## vasansrini (Feb 20, 2010)

I understand this is resin based. Does anybody know of any health risks for home owners after the grout is applied? Thanks.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Please fill out your profile and do an introduction.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mr Tiles

It's epoxy grout. As with any material, it's called an MSDS:

Emergency Overview
This product has been evaluated using criteria specified in 29CFR 1910.1200 (Hazard Communication Standard). This product is irritating to the eyes and skin. May cause sensitization by skin contact.
Hazard Statements
CAUTION! IRRITANT. ALLERGEN. Irritating to eyes and skin. May cause sensitization by skin contact. Wear suitable gloves, eye/face protection, and respiratory protection. Keep out of the reach of children.
Potential Health Effects: Eyes
This product is irritating to the eyes.
Potential Health Effects: Skin
This product is irritating to the skin. Prolonged or repeated skin contact may cause skin irritation or allergic skin sensitization reaction.
Potential Health Effects: Ingestion
Acute ingestion may result in mild gastrointestinal distress.
Potential Health Effects: Inhalation
This product may cause irritation to the respiratory system.
Medical Conditions Aggravated by Exposure
Hypersensitivity to product, allergies, and skin or respiratory disorders
Potential Environmental Effects
None identified.
HMIS Ratings: Health: 2 Fire: 1 Reactivity: 1 Pers. Prot.: Safety glasses, gloves
Hazard Scale: 0 = Minimal 1 = Slight 2 = Moderate 3 = Serious 4 = Severe * = Chronic hazard


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you have any further questions?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Do you have any further questions?


Me? Sure.

When we going to Hooters? :clap:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Me? Sure.
> 
> When we going to Hooters? :clap:


I'm thinking Monday after "work"


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ew, that may be tough. That's a weird area for both of us. Nothing really around there.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Ew, that may be tough. That's a weird area for both of us. Nothing really around there.


We'll think of something.

Sorry to hijack the thread "tiles".:no:

I'm over and out tonight.


----------

